# Free to good home. English Setter/Lab mix



## Scotsman (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a male English Setter/Lab mix that is soon to be 10 months old. This pup came from a litter that I posted on here back in October. I was able to find homes for all of the pups from that litter....most of them to members of this forum....I hope those dogs are working out for you.

There was one pup that my son wanted to keep and I agreed to it, not thinking that he would be away in college most of the time.

Guys, I made a mistake in keeping this pup. I have no room for him. He is a great dog, good with kids, adults, and other dogs, even cats. I have not worked with this dog at all, but he is very birdy.

He needs space to roam and is very clever. He has learned to climb a chain link fence and does so with ease, and that is the reason I am looking for someone to take him. 

He is predominantly orange with white ticking, and seems to be getting lighter in color as he ages.

If anyone is interested, let me know and I will post some pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Setter Jax (Aug 2, 2012)

Scotsman,

Post a pic of the pup.  I have been following Shaun with his two dogs.  They are 3/4 Setter and look like English Setters.  The pup will be a good hunter.

SJ


----------



## Scotsman (Aug 2, 2012)

You bet. I have seen his two dogs (pictures only) as they have gotten older and bigger and they do look like full setters. He spoils them... but don't we all!

This dog is a litter mate to his dogs. I'll get pictures soon.


----------



## Scotsman (Aug 3, 2012)

Some pictures. We call him Chewie. My kids thought he looked like Chewbacca from Star Wars.


----------



## Budda (Aug 4, 2012)

Havel say that there is a purdy pup.


----------



## Scotsman (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks. Unfortunately, he and the setter in my avatar disappeared Friday morning and I have not seen them since. I know the orange dog could climb the fence, but I have not seen the black/white one do that.

They may have caught the scent of a receptive female in the area, regardless, I am torn up about this. I will check with the pound Monday morning.


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 5, 2012)

Scotsman said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately, he and the setter in my avatar disappeared Friday morning and I have not seen them since.



Put big signs up at the local intersections/stop signs/lights, where the people leaving your general area have to stop. Big and bold so people read it while stopped and not speeding by. People will see your dogs and think they were "turned out" or  strays and ignore them if you don't advertise.

I will assume the dogs didn't have tags or phone numbers written on their collar, so big signs, animal control, and the local vets are the best hope. Animal control folks can be somewhat errrm....less than concerned... make sure to explain carefully or visit or email them the photos so they understand you want your dogs back and they understand what your dogs look like. One of the shelter managers in my county  was busted for selling lost purebreds the moment they hit the shelter to "some guy in Macon" without even waiting the min time for the owners to reclaim.


----------



## Scotsman (Aug 6, 2012)

Good news! I called the pound this morning and they are there. Going to pick them up shortly!


----------

